#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  StroomAgregaat Feestje Hoeveel KW nodig?

## WDpictures

Beste,

Ik ben in dit soort dingen nog een leek en heb wat info nodig ivm een stroomagregaat:
Ik organiseer binnenkort een fuif:

- 300 a 400 personen in openlucht int bos.
- 1 djtafel met 2 cddeks + mengpaneel + midicontroller + synth + electronische viool + 2 laptops
- boxenset nog niet vastgelegd maar het moet wel een stevig systeem worden. (tis muziek met veel hoge tonen en korte bassen).
- 6 blacklightkanonnen van 300watt per stuk
- elektrisch vuurtje
- croquemonsieurmachien
- koffiezetapparaat
- blender
- lampjesslinger

Hoeveel KW heb ik nodig om ervoor te zorgen dat ik gerust ben dat mijn materiaal niet naar de ** is na een generatorcrash/piek. En dat de muziek niet uitvalt uiteraard..
Ik zag volgende generator is dit genoeg:

*stroomgroep 10 kva Atlas Copco QAX 12 mobiel*Vermogen: 10,1 KVA, lijnspanning: 230 V, stroomsterkte: 43,9 A, brandstofautonomie: 11,5 h, inhoud brandstoftank: 40 l, lengte: 2,02 m, breedte: 1,04 m, hoogte: 1,02 m




Alvast super bedankt voor de info!!!

Groeten
Wim D.

----------


## moderator

LOL @ - croquemonsieurmachien
voor de mensen van boven de rivieren: een tostiijzer

Wim,
Je geeft een heleboel informatie, maar de cijfertjes die je nodig hebt ontbreken.

Wat je doet: Van alle apparaten weet je het opgenomen vermogen, dat staat namelijk in de handleiding beschreven, kan de verhuurder je melden, staat met een beetje geluk op het apparaat, kan je googlen, kortom...dat is info die je zelf kan achterhalen.

Blijf je nu met je totale belasting onder de (ruwweg) 38A dan gaat dit passen.

Lees voor de gein ( en meer info) ook eens: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/dri...eluidsset.html

----------


## Joost van Ens

Beetje aan de lichte kant. Er is hier al veel geschreven over vermogens en agregaten, probeer de zoekmachine eens.

Ik doe zelf altijd het max opgegeven kva maal2/3 als maximaal te gebruiken wattage. Dan kom je bij jou dus op ongeveer 6600 watt. doe voor je dj spul enz eens een watt of 500, 1800 watt voor je blacklights, 200 voor de blender, 2 kw voor je tostieijzer en 1200 watt voor je koffie machien.

Dan zit je op ongeveer 5700 watt. Een lampjesslinger is meestal minimaal 15W per lampje, tenzij led.  Een lichtslang vroeger 800 watt, tegenwoordig met led veel minder. Dan moet je (stevige geluidset er nog bij, en ongetwijfeld ook nog wat ander licht en klein spul. (toilet, dj licht, lampje bij entree, enz.) Met een 10kva doe je dus niet zo heel veel in mijn beleving.

Joost.

----------


## WDpictures

> Beetje aan de lichte kant. Er is hier al veel geschreven over vermogens en agregaten, probeer de zoekmachine eens.
> 
> Ik doe zelf altijd het max opgegeven kva maal2/3 als maximaal te gebruiken wattage. Dan kom je bij jou dus op ongeveer 6600 watt. doe voor je dj spul enz eens een watt of 500, 1800 watt voor je blacklights, 200 voor de blender, 2 kw voor je tostieijzer en 1200 watt voor je koffie machien.
> 
> Dan zit je op ongeveer 5700 watt. Een lampjesslinger is meestal minimaal 15W per lampje, tenzij led.  Een lichtslang vroeger 800 watt, tegenwoordig met led veel minder. Dan moet je (stevige geluidset er nog bij, en ongetwijfeld ook nog wat ander licht en klein spul. (toilet, dj licht, lampje bij entree, enz.) Met een 10kva doe je dus niet zo heel veel in mijn beleving.
> 
> Joost.




Hoeveel zou jij dan nemen Joost?

Groeten Wim

----------


## speakertech

> Beetje aan de lichte kant. Er is hier al veel geschreven over vermogens en agregaten, probeer de zoekmachine eens.
> 
> Ik doe zelf altijd het max opgegeven kva maal2/3 als maximaal te gebruiken wattage. Dan kom je bij jou dus op ongeveer 6600 watt. doe voor je dj spul enz eens een watt of 500, 1800 watt voor je blacklights, 200 voor de blender, 2 kw voor je tostieijzer en 1200 watt voor je koffie machien.
> 
> Dan zit je op ongeveer 5700 watt. Een lampjesslinger is meestal minimaal 15W per lampje, tenzij led.  Een lichtslang vroeger 800 watt, tegenwoordig met led veel minder. Dan moet je (stevige geluidset er nog bij, en ongetwijfeld ook nog wat ander licht en klein spul. (toilet, dj licht, lampje bij entree, enz.) Met een 10kva doe je dus niet zo heel veel in mijn beleving.
> 
> Joost.



Een stevige geluidsset levert op muziek ca 1/8 deel van het vermoegen. Ga er vanuit, dat de slechtste versterker een rendement heeft van 50% dan is het snel uitgerekend.
Een set van 20 KVA uitgangsvermogen, 1/8 deel is gemiddeld 2,5 KVA. Bij slecht rendement gemiddeld 5KVA
Als je voor licht en verwarming uitgaat van een gelijktijdigheisdfactor van 70% , kun je ook nog eens 7,5 KVA aansluiten op een generator van 10 KVA. Vindt je dat allemaal wat krap, neem dan 20KVA. Zal in de huurprijs niet bijster veel uitmaken denk ik.

Speakertech

----------


## mrVazil

niemand die hier gaat zeggen dat hij beter twee aggregaten kan huren en licht/geluid gescheiden moet houden van de rest?
Heb een aantal jaren outdoor events gedaan, uit budgettaire redenen steeds met 1 aggregaat van 72kva van atlas copco. Elke keer de frigo's of de tapkoelingen aansloegen zag je het licht even verzwakken.

----------


## MusicXtra

Wat is het verschil in huurprijs tussen een aggregaat van 10 kVA en 20 kVA?
Kan nooit meer dan enkele tientjes zijn dus waarom krap berekenen?
En inderdaad is het wel zo verstandig licht en geluid vanaf twee verschillende bronnen te voeden.

----------


## NesCio01

Idd mr Vazil,

Nog niet te spreken als er geen of een inferieure aardpin is,
dan hoor je je bier koel worden
juist, via de speakers.

Mis ik ook wat duidelijkheid in de posts mbt gebruikte
afkortingen?
Bijvb. vraag gaat over 10KVa, antwoord is op 38 A?

Net als velen zeg ook ik: ga op safe Wim!
Zo vaak dat er nog het nodige wordt nageprikt.

grtz

----------


## laserguy

ZEKER reserve houden!!!!
Ooit eens een fuif gedaan waar het tijdens het afstellen plots donker werd doordat de leiding van de organiserende jeugdbeweging aan een wafelenbak begon met elektrische wafelijzers...

----------

